
Building a Better Mousetrap via Multicriteria Bayesian Optimization - pfhayes
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/151388283013/sigopt-in-depth-building-a-better-mousetrap-via
======
pfhayes
Hey everyone - cofounder of SigOpt (YC W15) here. Happy to answer any
questions

